# Green Bottle Blue



## scjones22 (Jan 23, 2007)

Anyone ever handle thier Green Bottle Blue? I hand many of my sipders and just thought I would ask if anyone else handled this species.


----------



## edesign (Jan 23, 2007)

sure they have...people have also handled L. parahybanas, T. blondi's, pokies, H. maculatas, and all the other species out there that are generally considered "nasty"  Is it a good idea? Probably not...

GBB's aren't known for being too defensive...they're more nervous than anything which means they stand more of a chance of darting off your hand unexpectedly and splattering on the floor than biting you. There are some bite reports for this species in the "bite report" forum, nothing too significant...the usual pain and swelling associated with most T bites.

I had one that I kept until it matured as a male and sent it off for breeding (no success  )...I would not have attempted to handle it because of it's nervousness. It wouldn't back down either...trying to rehouse it was always fun because of instead of running, it would turn to face the prodding tool and give threat displays while standing it's ground. Occasionally it would run a few steps away and stop again.


----------



## C_Strike (Jan 23, 2007)

edesign said:


> sure they have...people have also handled L. parahybanas, T. blondi's, pokies, H. maculatas, and all the other species out there that are generally considered "nasty"


I have held the above and more, but i wouldnt hold the GGB becuase they are soo flighty and quick..i fear i would loose it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crunchie (Jan 23, 2007)

Mine tends to flick hair a lot so no I wouldn't handle her any more.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Jan 23, 2007)

Crunchie said:


> Mine tends to flick hair a lot so no I wouldn't handle her any more.


Mine kicks like a machinegun if I invade her turf.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cerbera (Jan 23, 2007)

Baby ones, on the other hand, couldn't care less, and seem reluctant to leave the hand they find themselves exploring ! This passes tho, I am led to believe, and my currently 3rd instar GBB is now as nervous as you like, despite having an utterly calm and idyllic life so far...

Must be it is just in them to go that way... so in conclusion, no - I wouldn't try handling a GBB...


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 23, 2007)

I've had two and both of them have been quite defensive, not hesitating to attack maintenance tools. Of course the first one I sold before it was adult and the one I have now is still small, so maybe they will grow out of this behaviour. My latest one flicks hair quite readily as well, and is very skittish. So I would definitely not hold it.
I was able to hold the last one when it was still small, it was not too bad as a sling.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jan 23, 2007)

im scared to death to touch my costa rican zebra because its aggressive as hell and attacks me whenevere i go near it


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jan 23, 2007)

I would never, ever handle my GBB. She has a hair-trigger panic button and is a hundred times faster than I am. If someone so much as dropped a shoe in the next room--if I even THOUGHT loudly, she'd be gone. Either on the ceiling or hurt in a fall, mark my words.


----------



## arachnocat (Jan 23, 2007)

That's good to know. I have a 2" GBB that's very sweet. I let her crawl on my hand when I clean her tank. I thought it was unusual that she was so docile. I guess she'll grow up to be a bitey hair kickin meanie one day though :}


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 23, 2007)

Chances are good.. but it will be a gorgeous hair kickin meanie  I cant wait to get another!


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 23, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> Chances are good.. but it will be a gorgeous hair kickin meanie  I cant wait to get another!


  Mine is my favorite of my 5 t's. Though the H. maculata comes close. I want to learn more about them (GBB) and may exclusively study them in the future.


----------



## Mina (Jan 25, 2007)

Not all GBB's are mean.  Mine certainly was not.  He was very gentle, fast and skittish, but gentle.  He calmed down a lot when he matured, but he was one of the only two T's that have ever escaped on us.  The other was my male A. purpurea.  I miss him very much and look forward to hopefully sharing my home soon with some of his babies.


----------

